# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  सिस्टम का पर्फोरमांस बढ़ाने के तरीके - Optimization Technique

## mailer_demon

सिस्टम को तेज़ और विश्वशनीय बनाने के लिए यह जरुरी है की उसे अच्छी तरह मैनतैन किया जाये. आपका कंप्यूटर सालो साल अच्छी तरह चल सकता है बल्कि नए की पर्फोरमांस दे सकता है यदि आप उसे अच्छी तरह मैनतैन करे.  इस  में मई आपको सिस्टम अच्छी तरह मैनतैन करने के तरीके बताऊंगा.

आपका सहयोग जरुरी है. 


आपका 
मैलोर डेमों

----------


## Dark Rider

जरुर मित्र आपको पूरा सहयोग मिलेगा

----------


## mailer_demon

धन्यवाद दोस्त. आपके सहयोग का आभार

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मित्र कुछ बताये क्या कुछ करना चाहिए इस के लिए 
मेरे पास एच पी का लैपटॉप है विंडो विस्टा है 
*

----------


## mailer_demon

दस तरीके पर्फोरमांस बढ़ाने के - 

१. हमेशा याद रखे की आपके सिस्टम में एक अच्छा Antivirus होना चाहिए जो ओरिगिनल और हमेशा अपडेट होने वाला हो. Virus ही हमेशा सिस्टम फैलिअर होने का असली कारन होते है. उस वेबसाइट पर जाने से बचे जिसे आपका Antivirus, suspected बताये. उस मेल को न ओपन करे जिसका भेजने वाला suspected हो. क्युकी ऐसे मेल में Malware होते है जो आपके सिस्टम को ख़राब कर सकते है.

२. अपने हार्ड डिस्क को रेगुलरली defragment करे. Defragment हमेशा दो या तीन महीने में एक बार मैनुअली करे. यह आपके सिस्टम को हमेशा अछे condition में रखता है.  विंडो xp और विस्ता में उनका अपना defragmenting सॉफ्टवेर होता है जो की काफी स्लो होता है. मार्केट में काफी अच्छे देफ्राग्मेंतर सॉफ्टवेर उपलब्ध है जो की विन्दोव्स की अपनी defragmenting से जल्दी फिनिश कर देते है. मैं  रेकोम्मेंद करूँगा POWER DEFRAGMENTAR और CONTIG.  

३. आप अपने विन्दोव्स रजिस्ट्री को रेगुलरली क्लीन करे. जब आपके विन्दोव्स रजिस्ट्री bad Keys से ग्रसीत हो जाता है तो सिस्टम का performance स्लो हो जाता है. नॉन एक्सपर्ट के लिए मैनुअली रजिस्ट्री क्लीनिंग घातक  हो सकती है.  कुछ अच्छे रजिस्ट्री क्लीनर है - RegVac और  Registry Mechanic जो की easy to use है और safe भी. 

४. Cookies को हमेशा डिलीट करते रहे. यह अच्छा होगा की आप उसे एक समय अंतराल पर डिलीट करते रहे तब आपका Internet भी काफी फास्ट चलेगा. ज्यादातर web browser में cookies डिलीट करने का तरीका भी सिम्प्ले होता है. अपने वेब Browser के menu bar में जाइये वह tools का आप्शन होता है, उसे क्लीक करने पर Internet Option का आप्शन आएगा उसमे डिलीट cookies के tab को क्लीक कर दे cookies गायब. यदि आप IE ७ यूज़ कर रहे हो तो रन में inetcpl.cpl कमांड डाले . General Tab आएगा Browsing History के अन्दर Delete बुट्तों दबाये . yes करे और cookies गायब. 

५. अपने ओपेरातिंग सिस्टम और दुसरे महत्वपूर्ण सॉफ्टवेर को रेगुलरली Update करे . कुछ सॉफ्टवेर औतोमटिक अपडेट नहीं देते है इसलिए उन्हें मैनुअली update करे.

बाकी की बाते बाद में  बताऊंगा.........आपके response मिलने पर ......

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र कुकीस  को कैसे डिलीट किया जाये.. कृपया विस्तार से बताएं,.,,

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र कुकीस  को कैसे डिलीट किया जाये.. कृपया विस्तार से बताएं,.,,


आप मित्र cclener का उपयोग करे   आसानी से कुकिस हट जायेगी यह प्रोग्राम फ्री ऑफ चार्ज है

----------


## mailer_demon

दोस्तों, 
कुकी के डिलीट करने से पहले कुकी के बारे में अछि तरह से जान ले की ये कुकी क्या होती है. डिटेल में जानने के लिए इंग्लिश भाषा में यहाँ पढ़े. कृपया निचे दिए गए लिंक पे क्लिक करे-

क्या है कुकी - कंप्यूटर कुकी 
कुकी के बारे में डिटेल जानकारी 

इन  वेबसाइट पर जो जानकारी है वो केवल पढने के लिए है. इस वेब साईट पर मौजूद किसी सॉफ्टवेर को रन आप अपने रिस्क पर करे.


अब आते है कुकी डिलीट करने का सबसे आसान और बेहतर तरीका - 
सबसे बेहतर तरीका है की ccleaner उसे करे जैसा की मनोज भाई ने बताया. मैं भी यही यूज़ करता हु. यूज़ करते वक़्त कुछ बातो का ध्यान रखे.
१.सॉफ्टवेर रन करते वक़्त रजिस्ट्री एरिया में कही भी अन्चेच्क न करे.
२. इस सॉफ्टवेर का उसे रजिस्ट्री क्लीन में कभी न करे.
३. इस सॉफ्टवेर को यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे. ये freeware है जो फ्री में लाइफ टाइम के लिए available है.

असल में आपको कुकी की असली जरूरत केवल एक बार ही पड़ती है और वो है लोग इन करते वक़्त. उदाहरण के लिए- इस फोरम में लोग इन करते वक़्त जब आप Remember Me को टिक कर देते है तो आपको बार बार Sign In करने की जरुरत नहीं पड़ती है. यहाँ कुकी की जरुरत पड़ती है आपके फोरम Information को याद रखने के लिए.


आशा करता हु ये information आपकी मदद करेगा.

आपका
मैलोर डेमों

----------


## mailer_demon

सिस्टम पर्फोर्मांस बढ़ाने के कुछ और तरीको के बारे में मैं यहाँ पर बात करूँगा. विस्ता और विन्दोव्स ७ इस्तेमाल करने वालो के लिए ये राम बाण हो सकती है. - 

१.*अपने सिस्टम के Bloatware को uninstall कर दे.-*
   आजकल जो भी सिस्टम आते है कंपनी मेड उसमे अनेको सॉफ्टवेर होते है जो बिना काम के होते है. जैसे HP का टोटल केयर, HP health Check आदि आदि. ये सॉफ्टवेर आपके सिस्टम को कोई खास फायदा   नहीं पहुचाते है बल्कि केवल रिसौर्सेस यूज़ करते है. आप इन्हें uninstall कर दे. 

२. *सिस्टम में लतेस्ट BIOS और device driver इन्स्टाल करे.-*

  ये सुनिश्चित करे की आपके सिस्टम में लेटेस्ट BIOS version है. और साथ में ये भी सुनिश्चित करे की आपके सिस्टम के सरे ड्राईवर updated हो.

३. *RAM ज्यादा रखे.*-

   आपके सिस्टम में जितना ज्यादा RAM होगा सिस्टम उतना फास्ट होगा. साधारण रूप से ३-४ GB RAM काफी होता है. मैं रेकोम्मेंद करूँगा ३ गब , अगर आप विन्दोव्स विस्ता या ७ उसे करते है तो.

४. *ओपेरातिंग सिस्टम का Latest सर्विस पैक रखे-* 
   OS के लेटेस्ट सर्विस रखना आपके सिस्टम के पर्फोर्मांस को बढाता है और आपके सिस्टम को secured रखता है.

५. *बिना काम वाले स्टार्ट अप प्रोग्राम को disable कर दे या हटा दे.*

   आप अपने सिस्टम के स्टार्ट अप में जाकर वहा से UNUSED प्रोग्राम को या तो दिसबले कर दे या हटा दे. मेरा मशविरा है की आप एक समय अंतराल से ये करते रहे. वहा से आपको ये भी पता चल सकता है की आपके सिअतेम में कोई malware तो नहीं है.

६. *औतोमटिक डिस्क देफ़्रग्मेन्तसिओन को बंद कर दे-* 

   विन्दोव्स विस्ता और ७ औतोमटिक डिस्क देफ्राग्मेंतासन के साथ आता है जो की आपके सिस्टम का काफी रेसौर्सस कहते रहते है. ये आप ऑफ कर दे और एक रेगुलर इंटरवल पर हमेशा मैनुँल्ली करते रहे. 

७. *रजिस्ट्री को देफ्राग करे-* 

   मैं ये नहीं कहूँगा की रजिस्ट्री को चलेँ करे. क्युकी नॉन एक्सपर्ट के लिए ये घातक हो सकता है. बल्कि मैं ये कहूँगा की रजिस्ट्री को नियमित अन्तराल पर देफ्राग करते रहे. आप हमेशा कोई न कोई सॉफ्टवेर इन्स्टाल करते रहते है और अन इन्स्टाल भी. रजिस्ट्री से ये एंट्री गायब नहीं होती. रजिस्ट्री cleaner एंट्री को remove कर देते है जो आपके सिस्टम को UNBALANCE कर देते है. रजिस्ट्री देफ्राग्मेंट केवल रजिस्ट्री स्पेस को manage करते है और सिस्टम पर्फोर्मांस को बढ़ाते है. फ्री रजिस्ट्री देफ्र्ग्मेंतर सॉफ्टवेर यहाँ से *डाउनलोड* करे.

८.*सिस्टम के साइड बार को ऑफ कर दे.-*
   सिस्टम के साइड बार को ऑफ कर दे. ये आपके सिस्टम के काफी रेसौर्स को यूज़ करते है.

९. *डिस्क क्लीन अप यूज़ करे.*

     यह टूल आपके हार्ड डिस्क से unnecessary temporary फाइल को हटाता है जो बेकार में स्पेस और रेसौर्सस यूज़ करते रहते है.

*डिस्क क्लीन अप करने का तरीका - स्टार्ट अप मेनू खोले फिर - All Programs - Accessories _ System Tools folder - Disk Cleanup*.


अगली बार कुछ डिटेल बाते करेंगे, सिस्टम पर्फोर्मांस बढ़ाने का-



आपका, 
मैलोर देमोंन

----------


## mailer_demon

> *मित्र कुछ बताये क्या कुछ करना चाहिए इस के लिए 
> मेरे पास एच पी का लैपटॉप है विंडो विस्टा है 
> *


laddi jee

आशा करता हु की आज का मेरा पोस्ट आपकी कुछ मदद करेगा. अगली बार कुछ और बाते बताऊंगा सिस्टम पर्फोर्मांस बढ़ाने का.

धन्यवाद

----------


## Lovely.indian

> *सिस्टम में लतेस्ट BIOS और device driver इन्स्टाल करे.-*
> 
> ये सुनिश्चित करे की आपके सिस्टम में लेटेस्ट BIOS version है. और साथ में ये भी सुनिश्चित करे की आपके सिस्टम के सरे ड्राईवर updated हो.


iska तरीका?

----------


## mailer_demon

> iska तरीका?


१. *ड्राईवर update करने के लिए* - 

डेस्कटॉप के कंप्यूटर आइकॉन पर राईट क्लिक कीजिये - सेलेक्ट manage - Manage पर क्लीक कीजिये - लेफ्ट साइड में Device manager का आप्शन आएगा, उस पर क्लिक कीजिये - अब बिच में एक tree बना मिलेगा जिसके सबसे ऊपर आपके सिस्टम का नाम होगा - अब Tree के निचे के subtree को खोलिए - हर पर डबल क्लिक कीजिये - एक पोप अप विंडो आएगा - उसमे ड्राईवर टैब पर जाइये - ड्राईवर को क्लीक कीजिये, निचे अपडेट ड्राईवर का आप्शन आएगा- उसे क्लीक कीजिये - दो आप्शन आएगा - उसमे Search automatically for update driver पर क्लीक कीजिये. बस काम हो गया. लेकिन Subtree के हर ड्राईवर को अप डेट करना होगा. 

लेकिन ये करने से पहले आप कुएरी तो कर लीजिये की आपके ड्राईवर अप डेट है की नहीं. इसके लिए cmd command में जाकर *driverquery* टाइप कीजिये. अगर आपका लगभग सारा ड्राईवर २००७ के पहले का अपडेट है तो फिर अप डेट कीजिये. 

२. *अब करते है BIOS अप डेट करने की बात* - 
अपने सिस्टम के विन्दोव्स अप डेट को औतोमटिक अप डेट पर रखिये जो की रेकोम्मेंदेद होता है. बाकी सब उस पर छोडिये. BIOS को कभी मनुअल्ली अप डेट मत कीजिये...जब तक की कोई प्रॉब्लम न हो....और इसे किसी एक्सपर्ट से कराये. खुद से करना घातक हो सकता है.

आशा है आपके   query  का समाधान हो गया होगा. धन्यवाद.

----------


## mailer_demon

> १. *ड्राईवर update करने के लिए* - 
> 
> डेस्कटॉप के कंप्यूटर आइकॉन पर राईट क्लिक कीजिये - सेलेक्ट manage - Manage पर क्लीक कीजिये - लेफ्ट साइड में Device manager का आप्शन आएगा, उस पर क्लिक कीजिये - अब बिच में एक tree बना मिलेगा जिसके सबसे ऊपर आपके सिस्टम का नाम होगा - अब Tree के निचे के subtree को खोलिए - हर पर डबल क्लिक कीजिये - एक पोप अप विंडो आएगा - उसमे ड्राईवर टैब पर जाइये - ड्राईवर को क्लीक कीजिये, निचे अपडेट ड्राईवर का आप्शन आएगा- उसे क्लीक कीजिये - दो आप्शन आएगा - उसमे Search automatically for update driver पर क्लीक कीजिये. बस काम हो गया. लेकिन Subtree के हर ड्राईवर को अप डेट करना होगा. 
> 
> लेकिन ये करने से पहले आप कुएरी तो कर लीजिये की आपके ड्राईवर अप डेट है की नहीं. इसके लिए cmd command में जाकर *driverquery* टाइप कीजिये. अगर आपका लगभग सारा ड्राईवर २००७ के पहले का अपडेट है तो फिर अप डेट कीजिये. 
> 
> २. *अब करते है BIOS अप डेट करने की बात* - 
> अपने सिस्टम के विन्दोव्स अप डेट को औतोमटिक अप डेट पर रखिये जो की रेकोम्मेंदेद होता है. बाकी सब उस पर छोडिये. BIOS को कभी मनुअल्ली अप डेट मत कीजिये...जब तक की कोई प्रॉब्लम न हो....और इसे किसी एक्सपर्ट से कराये. खुद से करना घातक हो सकता है.
> 
> आशा है आपके   query  का समाधान हो गया होगा. धन्यवाद.




वैसे मैं आपको एक सॉफ्टवेर दे रहा हु जो freeware है और आपके ड्राईवर को औतोमातिकाल्ली अप डेट करता है.

इस सॉफ्टवेर को यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे. इस सॉफ्टवेर को दुनिया भर में ३६ लाख लोग यूज़ कर रहे है.

http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/personal/ 

धन्यवाद

----------


## mailer_demon

भाई लोग कुछ रिप्लाई तो करो.

----------


## love birds

sir mere system m c drive lagbag kafi bhar chuka lekin usme jyada prog. instal nahi h use kaise saf kiya jai.

----------


## mailer_demon

> sir mere system m c drive lagbag kafi bhar chuka lekin usme jyada prog. instal nahi h use kaise saf kiya jai.


*भाई lucky जी*,

आपके C drive को डिस्क क्लीन अप की जरुरत है. डिस्क क्लीक करने का तरीका: 

१. सिस्टम के स्टार्ट मेनू को ओपन कीजिये. फिर आल प्रोग्राम - फिर accessories में जाकर - सिस्टम टूल्स - फिर डिस्क क्लीन up सेलेक्ट कर लीजिये.

                                                                                                               या 

२. मेरे सूत्र *"Batch फाइल की लिस्ट जो हर एक के यूज़ के लिए"* में जाकर आज दिए गए shortcut utilities पैक को *डाउनलोड* कीजिये और उन्जिप कीजिये. इसमें एक disk cleanup का shortcut होगा. इस पर डबल क्लीक कर दीजिये. हो गया काम. मुझे लगता है इस तरह आपका c drive काफी खाली हो जायेगा.


आपका दोस्त,
मैलोर देमोंन

----------


## love.15

bhai mere paas system he asus mathorbord  intel dual core 2.5ghz he  or rem 2gb he mujhe ye  batye ki main or speed kese fast karo regedit ke bare  main batye ki kese hang kar ke speed fast kari jaye

----------


## mailer_demon

*इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर को फास्ट कैसे चलाये:* 

आज इन्टरनेट सब जगह है. इसके बिना हम अधूरे है. इन्टरनेट चलाने के लिए हमें browser की जरुरत पड़ती है. सबसे आसन और कामन browser है - इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर.

आज मैं  इसी browser के बारे  में बताऊंगा की इसे फास्ट कैसे करे जिससे की तेज़ वेब सर्फिंग हो - 

१. अपने इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर (IE के वेब पेज हिस्टरी को reduce करे) -

   जब भी हम IE चलाते है तो ये जिन जिन वेबसाइट पर जाता है वो सारी वेब पेज कंप्यूटर में स्टोर कर लेता है. जो browser को स्लो कर देता है. इसलिए इसकी सेट्टिंग में जाकर वेब पेज के स्टोरिंग को reduce कर देते है ताकि ये फास्ट हो जाये.

वेब पेज हिस्टरी को reduce करना: IE को खोलकर उसमे Tools मेनू को क्लीक करते है. फिर उसमे सबसे निचे जाकर Internet Options को क्लीक करते है. फिर General tab के अन्दर Browsing history और फिर Settings button को क्लीक करते है.  History के अन्दर Days to keep pages in history पर जाते है और बॉक्स में १ सेलेक्ट करके क्लीक कर देते है. IE 8 और 9 में ये Temporary Internet files and History setting के अन्दर होती है.

इन्टरनेट ओपसन में Temporary Internet files and History setting होती है. जिसमे एक setting का ओपसन होता है. उसे क्लीक करते है और Disk Space to Use में ५० सेलेक्ट करके ओके कर देते है.

२.   Encrypted Webpages को कभी सेव न करे - 


Encrypted Webpages , sensitive information को दुसरे के द्वारा पढ़े जाने से बचाते है. ऑनलाइन तो ये encryption पर चलते है इसलिए आपका डाटा secure रहता है. लेकिन जब ये आपके कंप्यूटर में सेव होते है तो एक तो डिस्क space बहुत यूज़ करते है जिससे IE स्लो हो जाता है और दूसरा आपके कंप्यूटर पर आतक्क होने पर ये sensitive information चोरी हो जाने का खतरा रहता है. इसलिए ncrypted Webpages को कभी सेव न करे.

     Encrypted Webpages को सेव ना करने के लिए कैसे सेट्टिंग करे: 
IE को खोलकर उसमे Tools मेनू को क्लीक करते है.
फिर उसमे सबसे निचे जाकर Internet Options को क्लीक करते है.
फिर ऊपर दिए गए Tab में से Advenced tab को सेलेक्ट करते है.
फिर सेट्टिंग को स्क्रोल करते हुए सिक्यूरिटी में जाते है और वहा Do not save Encrypted Webpages को unchek कर देते है.

तो दोस्तों ये रहा इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर का कुछ सेट्टिंग जिससे आपका इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर काफी फास्ट हो जाता है और secured भी.

अगली बार कुछ और सिस्टम पर्फोर्मांस बढ़ाने के तरीके के साथ आऊंगा. तब तक विदा.

*आपका दोस्त.
मैओर देमोंन*

----------


## love.15

bhai mere paas system he asus mathorbord  intel dual core 2.5ghz he  or  rem 2gb he mujhe ye  batye ki main or speed kese fast karo regedit ke  bare  main batye ki kese hang kar ke speed fast kari jaye

----------


## mailer_demon

> bhai mere paas system he asus mathorbord  intel dual core 2.5ghz he  or  rem 2gb he mujhe ye  batye ki main or speed kese fast karo regedit ke  bare  main batye ki kese hang kar ke speed fast kari jaye


*मित्र Love जी,*

सिस्टम के स्पीड को फास्ट करने के लिए और पर्फोर्मांस बढ़ने के लिए आप इस सूत्र में दिए गए उपायों पर अमल कर सकते है. और साथ में भविष्य में होने वाली updates को भी ध्यान से देखते रहे.

दूसरी बात आपने regedit की की थी की इसके बारे में बताये. यो बात शुरू करते है Windows Registry से. Windows Registry एक database है जहा Windows OS की configuration सेट्टिंग राखी जाती है. यहाँ पर वो सारे सिस्टम components होते है जो एक OS और उससे जुड़े applications को चलाने के लिए जरुरी होते है, जैसे की - kernel, device drivers, services, SAM, user interface आदि. ये बहुत ही complicated होई है जो एक साधारण आदमी के लिए समझाना मुश्किल होता है. एक तरह से कहिये तो ये OS की जान होती है. अगर यहाँ पर कोई भी गड़बड़ी होती है तो OS corrupt हो जाता है और सिस्टम की पर्फोर्मांस बिगड़ जाती है. 

Registry को देखने के लिए regedit कमांड को रन में दल कर इंटर करे.


*धन्यवाद,
मैलोर दोमेन्न*

----------


## rani_singh3866

thank u sir

----------


## franky

bhut hi jankari h mailer_demon ji...
rapo savikar kare...

----------


## franky

try karke dekhte h...

----------


## xxxsexy21

window XP2 ki Registry kese dheke...????

----------


## ingole

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र .. इस सूत्र में बताये गए तरीकों पर अमल करके मैं अपने सिस्टम का परफोमेंस  बढाने की कोशिश कर रहा हु..

----------


## doccyk

भाई आप कहा हो सुत्र तो आगे बढाए

----------

